# [SOLVED] Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello, 
I recently purchased the DVD retail version of Far Cry 2, for PC.
When I got home I installed it, everything went standard.
The game installed, and proceeded to open an Autopatcher.
Which downloaded to 100%, and then sat there.
I assumed it safe to close, as it was at 100% and had no faded or even visible "Finished" button.
It closed, and a windows Vista Error message came up saying the following.










I select "Ok", Where it proceeds in another window to say "Far Cry 2 Has Stopped Working."

I've personally seen that my Far Cry 2.exe is updated to the latest patch by looking at its properties.
The weird thing is, There are two. As shown below.










The ubisoft Far Cry2 Launcher Launcher, with the Blue line under it, shows it as up to date (Version 1.2)

While the Far Cry 2 launcher, With the Red line Show's it as 1.1.

I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it or not, it just seems wrong.

I've looked at numerous sources to find a solution, by searching the error code, and the Far Cry tech support, neither has given a fitting solution.
I haven't been able to sucessfully launch the game once, I haven't even gotten far enough to use my access key yet! 
(I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling many times, I have also tried installing the patches manually.)

I've been trying for, oh, 5 hours solid now.
Any help would be VERY appreciated.

I'm running Windows Vista Home Basic 32 bit, Service Pack 1.
Hardware isn't an issue, that much has been dealt with.
But I'll post it anyway.

Windows: Windows NT6.0 (Build 6001) Service Pack 1

Memory (RAM): 2048 MB

CPU Info: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz

CPU Speed: 2399.4 MHz

Sound card: Creative X-fi SoundBlaster Fatal1ty (Not sure how it's spelled right now)

Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 1GB | NVIDIA 
GeForce 8800 GT 1GB | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver

Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit

Network Adapters: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) 

CD / DVD Drives: D: TSSTcorpCDDVDW SH-S203S

Hard Disks: C: 465.8GB

Hard Disks - Free: C: 343.5GB

Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X48-DQ6


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

UPDATE: I've checked, the Program Underlined BLUE is the autoupdater that gives me the message.
PS: Every program there seems to give me the message.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

This might be a pain but un-install the game again. Make sure all files/folders related to FarCry2 have been deleted. This includes My Documents.
What may of happened is in the process of updating the exe crashed, it was probably writing registry entries. 
So you can download this program with a 30-day free trial to clean your registry, this should remove those corrupt entries.
www.tune-up.com

Then reboot your PC and install FarCry2 again. Also before playing the game make sure the follow has been installed from the FarCry2 disk.
.Net Framework 2.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1
Direct X 9.0c

(All this can be found on the DVD)


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

Is using Dx10 a problem?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

On some systems people experience poor performance in DX10. But FarCry2 may still need some DX9 files to run properly.


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

Sadly, your suggestion didn't work.
I still get the same result as before :[


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

Doing a little more searching it seems the error could be Securom not allowing the game to run.
Right Click the Far Cry 2 shortcut and select "launch analysis" when that task is complete it will prompt you to save a file. Save it to your desktop and then you can send that file to the Securom support. Make sure you include your Name, and the description of your error. Do not give them anymore details than that.

Securom support email is this support[at]securom.com
(replace the [at] with @, its just to stop spam bots)


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

I went to my C: Drive, program files, Ubisoft, and then proceeded to Right Click and run analysis.
I was presented with the same error window from my first post. :sigh:
It seems attempting to run ANYTHING, be it the map editor or literally anything that has to do with that game gives me that exact same message.
I thought maybe upgrading to Vista Ultimate might fix this.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

If its Securom thats causing a problem then if you like you can try and remove it from your PC.
This is the safest way to remove Securom from your PC without damaging any other game that requires it. (As soon as you start a game that uses Securom, it will install in the background again)



> To remove SecuROM™ related files please follow the instructions below. Before you start the uninstallation, close all programs which are running in the background.
> 
> The link below contains a tool which removes SecuROM™:
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.securom.com/support_faq.asp#_Toc211244870

Hopefullly this is fix any errors Securom is having. You might need to un-install FarCry2 again before you remove securom.


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

Well, Sadly removing Securom didn't do anything to stop the problem.
I read something about it being a problem with a DLL or something.
Something saying DLLs from the game aren't correct with something else..
I don't know if that makes any sense but it might help with coming up with a solution.
All help is greatly appreciated.

But I also have a wierd little tidbit of info here, 
I go into the Program files, and attempt to open the map editor and some times the server launcher actually get up and running for a second before it gives me the error message. As shown below. 
The message appears almost instantaneously, But strangely it's not the error code like when I try to launch the game.



















The blacked out box is simply my IP, not too sure if I should post it or not. lol

Anyway, I really appreciate all the help.
I'd really like to play this game :[


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

run Farcry2.exe as an administrator

right click on farcry2.exe
properties
compatibility
run as administrator


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

No success.


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

I have an update that might help in fixing this.
Ever since all this started happening, I've had problems opening OTHER Programs outside of Far Cry 2, the Media Manager for my Black Berry Curve is giving me, along with other apps and programs messages about a "Visual C++" Error. I sincerely hope this helps. And if not, can anyone suggest a service I might be able to purchase in order to fix this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

Download the *Microsoft Visual C++ 2008* package, install and reboot to complete.


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

I downloaded it, ran it. A progress bar flashed from 0 to 100%, then closed. As I got an Error Message saying it had stopped working.. :sad:


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

Serious update!
15 hours into trying to fix this and I come across this.
A program called Dependency Walker, which apparently finds what files are missing and causes Far Cry 2 to not work.
I'm going to reinstall Far Cry2 now, and run Dependency, And find what is missing. I'll then take screenshots and we can go from there.
I feel very good about this.


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Error 0xc0150002 Crashing Far Cry 2.*

Alright, So I think I've got what I need for someone smarter than me to tell me what's wrong and, how to fix it.

I ran Farcry2.exe through Dependency Walker, 
I also ran the following:
The auto updater
The Map Editor
The Server Launcher.

Everything gave a pretty usual result, and all pointed to an error with FarCry2.exe.
Here's the result from running Farcry2.exe through Dependency Walker.









*The missing line says the following: The application has failed to start 
because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application event log for more detail (14001).
*

My GUESS is that if I get THAT Dll, and put it where it should be 
according to the tree, I can solve ALL this. Can anyone verify?
Also, if my wild guess is potentially going to fix all this.
Where would I get that Dll? How should I go about fixing it from that point.


----------



## Blink-Twice (Jan 3, 2009)

FIXED!
Get ready to laugh.
I reinstalled Windows Vista Home Premium.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is the missing Dll you require. http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mss32 
The DUNIA.DLL is found on the FarCry2 DVD as Dunia is FarCry2's engine. Hopefully though with the dll ive linked you that should stop the side-by-side error from occurring.

Good find on that program by the way.


----------

